# Gang of jakes...(video)



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Since I slewed the the ol turkey I had tied to a tree for Goob, we figured we better head out and try to find another. This setup is actually the 2nd for the day and a relocation on 2 big boss gobblers that were strutting in a field down to our left. We couldn't get any closer without getting busted, so I was blasting away on a mouth call trying to lure them in for a shot. You can hear them gobbling off in the distance a few times during the video.

But as our luck would have it...a bunch of hoodlums showed up to spoil the party. I wasn't expeting birds to show up from the direction these jakes came in from, so I didn't clear a hole to video through. Takes me a minute to get focused up (new camera...still learning).

**Click on Vimeo logo to watch in a bigger screen and select the little gear looking symbol below right on video window for high res. setting depending on your download speed.

http://vimeo.com/269182451

.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

The video didn't show up, but I found it on vimeo searching goob. It was awesome, including the miss at the end.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok- I know Goob pays a lot throughout the year for your guiding services, but how much to guide a 13 yo girl? haha Looks like fun and maybe feathers....

..


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite thread.


I'm such a loser.


.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I might have been too close. I could read the price tag on the decoy.


.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I might have been too close. I could read the price tag on the decoy.
> 
> .


3" $10 a shot 3,000 fps super shells through super choke at 10 yards....sounds like a good elk load at that distance :shock::mrgreen:


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome video - thanks for sharing!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> 3" $10 a shot 3,000 fps super shells through super choke at 10 yards....sounds like a good elk load at that distance :shock::mrgreen:


Give me a break, it was more like 10.2 yards.

And you measure from the trigger, not the end of the barrel.

Hey, did I tell ya the story about my cataract surgeries?

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I shoulda used my 460 S&W revolver. The shock wave woulda killed it.


.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

That was pure gold. I only wish I knew the shooter well enough..


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Packout said:


> Ok- I know Goob pays a lot throughout the year for your guiding services, but how much to guide a 13 yo girl? haha Looks like fun and maybe feathers....
> 
> ..


I haven't been out since this hunt last week, but I might try to get out this weekend to see if I can locate some. Not sure if they are still talking, but I'll let you know and maybe we can try and fill that tag.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

You don't have to take us. My daughter shoots about as good as Goob. haha


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Cool video.


----------

